# Honda EB6500 Generator Help



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 2 of this model generators. One has a good engine & bad generator. The other has bad motor & good generator. How do I remove the generators to swap them?
I have removed wiring, 3 tie bolts, 2 mount bolts & 2 bolts to muffler & radiator.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

You are going to need a puller to remove the rotor, it will thread into the same hole as the bolt that holds the rotor on and will push the rotor off of the tapered shaft. The field should lift off after that .


----------

